# Ohio river 8-29-05



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

We fished for 6 hours had 14 fish. 2 blues 22.5 lbs. & 25 lbs. 2 flatheads 15 lbs. & 18 lbs. the rest were average 3 to 10 lbs. total weight 128 lbs. not to bad things are looking up. All on fresh cut shad. Later......Abu65


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Man you did have a great day!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fresh Shad, that is the key. I've learned that from the river guru himself this year.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would rather use fresh cut shad than any other bait for channels and flatheads.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats any pics??


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I did not have my camera but my partner did he is suppose to e-mail them to me when he does Ill get them up here....Abu65


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Fresh shad is a great bait and can be the only one they will take at times...BUT on the ole Ohio river NOTHING beats a skipjack herring.....ive used everything on that river and have caught some awsome species using live and fresh cut bait...but the best catches have come from fresh skipjack herring.
The way the baits been looking so far this late summer on the big river, its going to be an awsome fall bite for many species.

In local rivers, i still think fresh red horse suckers, either whole dead, cut or alive are my favorite for flatheads and channels hands down.

Scott


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

hey abu..... what kind of water are you fishing for these fish and is it at night or during the day?????
thanks
dave


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Night time, deep, deep, deep....Abu65


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

When you use skipjacks do you steak em or filet em . 

Ill be out friday night either tanners or catilina (muddy creek)


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Ill do both until I find out what they want or if they even care.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Finally got the pictures sent to me heres the 4 biggest


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

macfish give me a p.m. and tell me how you did. Ive been lookin at the river almost everyday out on it the other day it must have close to 2 foot visibility in cinci. well drop me a line ill talk to ya
josh


----------

